#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Ασφάλιση επαγγελματικής ευθύνης & έργων >  > > >  >  >  Έλεγχος αξιοπιστίας ασφαλιστικών εταιριών

## Xάρης

Όταν ως μηχανικοί και πολίτες γενικότερα απευθυνόμαστε στην ιδιωτική ασφάλιση, ένα ερώτημα που μας ταλανίζει είναι το πόσο αξιόπιστη είναι η εταιρία στην οποία σκοπεύουμε να ασφαλιστούμε.

Μετά το στραπάτσο της μεγαλύτερης ασφαλιστικής εταιρίας στον κόσμο, της αμερικάνικης AIG, αλλά και μιας μεγάλης "δικής μας" (ελληνικής) της ΑΣΠΙΣ, το μέγεθος δεν μπορεί αν αποτελεί ασφαλές κριτήριο.

Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος για να εξάγουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα;Κάποια δημοσιευμένη και ελεύθερα προσβάσιμη συγκριτική μελέτη;
Για όσους θέλουν να το ψάξουν περισσότερο, ας ρίξουν μια ματιά στον ιστότοπο της ΤτΕ και πιο συγκεκριμένα ΕΔΩ.
Δείτε πιο συγκεκριμένα το "Φερεγγυότητα ΙΙ (Solvency ΙΙ).

----------


## Κουτίνας

Ο Ασφαλισμένος δεν ελέγχει, δεν μπορεί εύκολα και δεν χρειάζεται να ελέγχει την φερεγγυότητα της εκάστοτε Ασφαλιστικής Εταιρείας. Αυτό που πρέπει να κάνει είναι να ελέγχει την αξιοπιστία και φερεγγυότητα του Ασφαλιστή (Σύμβουλος, Πράκτορας ή Μεσίτης Ασφαλίσεων), που σύμφωνα με την ασφαλιστική νομοθεσία και διεθνή πρακτική διαμεσολαβεί για τη σύναψη ασφαλιστηρίου για λογαριασμό του Πελάτη του. Σχετικά, είναι χρήσιμο να γνωρίζει πως στο πλαίσιο της νομοθεσίας *(άρθρο 11 του Π.Δ. 190, 14/09/2006 περί Ασφαλιστικής Διαμεσολάβησης)* και σύμφωνα με την Ευρωπαϊκή Οδηγία 2002/92/ΕΚ, για λόγους διαφάνειας και προστασίας του Ασφαλισμένου - Καταναλωτή, ο Ασφαλιστικός Διαμεσολαβητής υποχρεούται να δηλώνει επαγγελματικά στοιχεία της ταυτότητας και της δραστηριότητάς του καθώς και τρόπο αναγγελίας παραπόνων.

Για περαιτέρω σχετική ενημέρωση, παραπέμπω στα παρακάτω άρθρα:
*ΙΔΙΩΤΙΚΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ*
Αναγκαία η αναβάθμιση της αξιοπιστίας & η ανάπτυξη ασφαλιστικής συνείδησης 
*ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΙΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ*
Υπάρχει έλλειψη υπεύθυνης & αντικειμενικής ενημέρωσης

----------

Xάρης

----------

